# darke county



## mutroondaddy (Apr 19, 2013)

any body having any luck yet,went out for first time today and had no luck. I think every thing looks good but the shrooms need a little warmer nights to do there thing. hopfully this week we get those much needed 50 degree nights.


----------



## pepper1961 (Apr 29, 2014)

we went out last weekend nouthen lived here 22 years have apple trees in backyard always find them there first none yet


----------



## joeandjulie (May 1, 2014)

Getting closer to Darke .

We found over a pound of nice big morels today in Moraine area, north side of abandoned roadway, beneath a dying elm, moist ground. (13 total, tallest was 8")

Found a few spikes on a southfacing field edge beneath some honeysuckle.

Found none inside the woods; not even on south-facing slopes

May try Darke on Thursday


----------



## mutroondaddy (Apr 19, 2013)

I finally found some on sunday,3 yellows and 3 grays. I have looked hard but not a lot of luck ,I think this week we are to get all 50 degree nights and I think mothers day weekend will be excellent, I will hunt a little longer into the monthe of may this year, I got a hunch we could find them into the 3rd week of may .


----------

